# Living in Cyprus for a year!



## Louisecyprus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all. Just joined this site today. I am off to live in Kapparis from March for a year .. off over on the 7th December to view the appartment to make sure i like it .. i am sure i will though .. got a lovely sea view and communal pool ...  hopefully will get some good advice from you folks on here. Cheerio for now! Louise


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Louisecyprus said:


> Hi all. Just joined this site today. I am off to live in Kapparis from March for a year .. off over on the 7th December to view the appartment to make sure i like it .. i am sure i will though .. got a lovely sea view and communal pool ...  hopefully will get some good advice from you folks on here. Cheerio for now! Louise


Hi Louise, welcome to the forum, although Not in Cyprus yet we are hoping very soon that we will be. Everone on here is really helpful and ask what questions you want and someone is sure to come and give helpful advice. We are in Rotherham at the moment so not far from you. I have had great advice from everyone on all topics, so go for it....
Best Wishes Pam.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Louisecyprus said:


> Hi all. Just joined this site today. I am off to live in Kapparis from March for a year .. off over on the 7th December to view the appartment to make sure i like it .. i am sure i will though .. got a lovely sea view and communal pool ...  hopefully will get some good advice from you folks on here. Cheerio for now! Louise


Hi Louise

How does this deliver uk abroad work please as I can t see anything about the charges 

Thanks

Phillylane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Hi Louise
> 
> How does this deliver uk abroad work please as I can t see anything about the charges
> 
> ...


Philly the UK abroad thing is an advert. Its nothing to do with Louise.
It is a site that gives links to a lot of Uk sites that will deliver abroad. 
Each site will give details of the charges for delivery.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Philly the UK abroad thing is an advert. Its nothing to do with Louise.
> It is a site that gives links to a lot of Uk sites that will deliver abroad.
> Each site will give details of the charges for delivery.


Ahhhhhh, I thought I couldn t see rhyme or reason to it lol thanks for the explanation !!


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

philly said:


> Ahhhhhh, I thought I couldn t see rhyme or reason to it lol thanks for the explanation !!


Thank goodness for that, I was starting to think it was me again ha ha. :wink:


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Louisecyprus said:


> Hi all. Just joined this site today. I am off to live in Kapparis from March for a year .. off over on the 7th December to view the appartment to make sure i like it .. i am sure i will though .. got a lovely sea view and communal pool ...  hopefully will get some good advice from you folks on here. Cheerio for now! Louise


Hi Louise I'm also moving over to Cyprus in March next year but my move hopefully will be a permanent one but I'm saying 12 months to see how things go. I've got a holiday apartment booked for the first two weeks so that I can look around for somewhere long term then. If you don't mind me asking which agent did you find your rental in Kapparis with?
Oh I'm also from yorkshire...barnsley infact so not a million miles from where you are in Leeds, there seem to be a lot of us yorkshire folk moving over to Cyprus in the near future... wonder why that could be 

Bet your as excited as me about the move!! If thats possible 
Lisa x


----------



## louacko (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Me and my boyfriend have lived and worked in Protaras, Cyprus since April this year!! it's a lovely place...be prepared for the winter months though as there is very little to do...most places shut down and it becomes a bit of a ghost town!!! Although Kapparis is full of expats and styas oopen all year round so you should be ok....Salesorrentals has lots of nice apartments and properties for rent and sale!
Good Luck guys x


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

We are also from Yorkshire and moving over 4th January.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

dave&carrie said:


> We are also from Yorkshire and moving over 4th January.


Hi.

They are plenty of us around the island. The biggest and best county, I always tell 'em. :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Soon there will be more of us Yorkshire folks here in Cyprus than there are in Yorkshire


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyone will have the yorkshire twang soon then


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Everyone will have the yorkshire twang soon then


Actually after 30 years of living in Yorkshire and living with a very down to earth Yorkshireman for over 20 years I still havn't got the twang. I still get teased about sounding 'posh' when we go back to visit family in Yorkshire.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Actually after 30 years of living in Yorkshire and living with a very down to earth Yorkshireman for over 20 years I still havn't got the twang. I still get teased about sounding 'posh' when we go back to visit family in Yorkshire.


Theres nothing like the yorkshire accent Veronica it takes great skill to learn it fluently  I moved to Bournemouth for 5 years and lost my accent, mainly due to the fact that no-one could understand a word I was saying! Your "posh" comment made me chuckle, thats what everyone said to me when I first moved back to yorkshire but within a few months the accent was back loud and proud


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Theres nothing like the yorkshire accent Veronica it takes great skill to learn it fluently  I moved to Bournemouth for 5 years and lost my accent, mainly due to the fact that no-one could understand a word I was saying! Your "posh" comment made me chuckle, thats what everyone said to me when I first moved back to yorkshire but within a few months the accent was back loud and proud


My other halfs accent has softened slighty over the years but it gets very broad again when we are back in Yorkshire and he is with his family.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all, just like to join in the excitment. We coming out in Dec to get our rentale property in Paphos area and flying out in Feb to give it a go for a year, with a view to staying. We have done so much research and now its almost here!!!! very excited from Shropshire


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Theres nothing like the yorkshire accent Veronica it takes great skill to learn it fluently  I moved to Bournemouth for 5 years and lost my accent, mainly due to the fact that no-one could understand a word I was saying! Your "posh" comment made me chuckle, thats what everyone said to me when I first moved back to yorkshire but within a few months the accent was back loud and proud


Way to go.:clap2:

When I go to work at the dog shelter, one bloke, a 'Suvener', says ' the Norven blocks arrived' !!

P'haps we should have a White Rose Ave if we are to cope with Russian Street!!


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Way to go.:clap2:
> 
> When I go to work at the dog shelter, one bloke, a 'Suvener', says ' the Norven blocks arrived' !!
> 
> P'haps we should have a White Rose Ave if we are to cope with Russian Street!!


:cheer2: :grouphug: Brilliant idea Geraldine :clap2:
Love Pam xx.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi all, just like to join in the excitment. We coming out in Dec to get our rentale property in Paphos area and flying out in Feb to give it a go for a year, with a view to staying. We have done so much research and now its almost here!!!! very excited from Shropshire


Where abouts in Shropshire are you from?

I am from Shrewsbury


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi just outside Shrewsbury, Church Stretton


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi just outside Shrewsbury, Church Stretton


Know it well - spent many happy times there bombing down Carding Mill Valley on card board boxes!

Do you plan to work in Cyprus?


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, yeah and the very steep scary Burway!!

We don't plan to work until we get settled but may do some part time work, go with the flow really.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good times they were!

Good luck with the move - hope it all goes well.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Hi.
> 
> They are plenty of us around the island. The biggest and best county, I always tell 'em. :clap2:


Geraldine, I haven't been on the forum for some time, but I see you finally sold your house and made it over there! Sorry I didn't get chance to pop round for coffee before you went.

We are still contemplating the move, but we have both started businesses here now, as we have been unable to get jobs - me with my photography and hubby is now picture framing. If we do ever move there, that will be another couple of Yorkies to contend with!!

However, we are also thinking about a holiday on Cyprus early next year, so perhaps we can meet up for coffee then. It might also be a bit of a research opportunity as well as a holiday. I think we would still like to move there.

All the best,
Diane


----------



## Jan Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

Louisecyprus said:


> Hi all. Just joined this site today. I am off to live in Kapparis from March for a year .. off over on the 7th December to view the appartment to make sure i like it .. i am sure i will though .. got a lovely sea view and communal pool ...  hopefully will get some good advice from you folks on here. Cheerio for now! Louise


Hi there
I went to Kapparis for a holiday this year in my son's apartment and I love it!
I intend to move out there as soon as my loose ends are sorted in the UK but fancy spending winters in that area and then explore the pathos side which I haven't been to yet. I'm from Sheffield originally- defected to Lancashire 20 years ago (for love!)-am now divorced!!!Disillusioned with UK! Quite fancy the idea of driving over to S Cyprus! Any advice please!


----------



## sheilamay (Aug 24, 2011)

:clap2:


leesa13 said:


> Hi Louise I'm also moving over to Cyprus in March next year but my move hopefully will be a permanent one but I'm saying 12 months to see how things go. I've got a holiday apartment booked for the first two weeks so that I can look around for somewhere long term then. If you don't mind me asking which agent did you find your rental in Kapparis with?
> Oh I'm also from yorkshire...barnsley infact so not a million miles from where you are in Leeds, there seem to be a lot of us yorkshire folk moving over to Cyprus in the near future... wonder why that could be
> 
> Bet your as excited as me about the move!! If thats possible
> Lisa x


Hi there

We are going over begining of Jan and have an appartment in Paphos (Universal Area) which we will stay in for a few months and then rent out.. Rob and Tracy


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

sheilamay said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Hi there
> 
> We are going over begining of Jan and have an appartment in Paphos (Universal Area) which we will stay in for a few months and then rent out.. Rob and Tracy



Great stuff, I arrive on the 26th March and my apartment for the first 2 weeks is in Mandria then I'm hoping to find something long term in or around Pissouri.

Maybe all us newbies and oldbies should have a meet up once we all arrive!

:clap2::clap2:

Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Great stuff, I arrive on the 26th March and my apartment for the first 2 weeks is in Mandria then I'm hoping to find something long term in or around Pissouri.
> 
> Maybe all us newbies and oldbies should have a meet up once we all arrive!
> 
> ...


We had a meet up in June and we certainly could do with another get together for forum members soon.
Maybe someone would like to volunteer to organise something, I arranged the last one.

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We had a meet up in June and we certainly could do with another get together for forum members soon.
> Maybe someone would like to volunteer to organise something, I arranged the last one.
> 
> Veronica


Spring time maybe nice as there seems to be a new group making the leap to a better existance and would be great to add a few more to the pack.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you offering to organise it Geraldine?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Are you offering to organise it Geraldine?


Never say never!!!

Mulling it over, trying to think of a suitable venue, although I thought the last one was great, but a bit out of the way for people in Peyia and beyond.

P'haps Mandria, Anarita or Timi might be better as just off the motorway, not far for you to stagger home Lisa!!

I'll have alook around, if anyone has any thoughts, lets hear them.:focus: sorry.!

P'haps we could have a new meet up thread for any ideas which come in?

In the meantime, have a peaceful Christmas everyone.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The reason Pissouri was chosen last time was because it was halfway between Paphos and Limassol so I though it would give moe people the chance to attend.
As it turned out the no one from Limassol or beyond bothered to come so it owuld have been more convenient if it has been in or around Paphos.

I will delete the old 'meet up thread' and create a new sticky in the Mouflon so that we can discuss a meeting in the spring and hopefully get some ideas from people and some names for the list.


Update.

I have now created a new thread here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/97883-spring-2012-meet-up-thread.html#post676114


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all we now have our house in Mesogi, Paphos and move in Feb, very excited.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

We move to Peyia on the 4th Jan, not long now.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats Dave and Carrie in January, Cyprus dreams in February and me in March sooooo excited! 
lane: :clap2:


----------

